# what do you do?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: I know so much about your dogs- Curious about you. We know that Melissa is a wonderful photographer. I work for the Documentary Series "Frontline" on PBS- I do the on-air promotion for the show. I am fortunate that I get to work from home quite a bit to care for my furbabies. 

I know a lot of you have many human children- that is certainly 2 full time jobs combined.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi - besides being a Mommy to my 3 Havs, I have a 17 year old boy, and a 19 year old boy in college. My husband & I own our own Insurance Agency and work together 1/8 of a mile from home. Which is exactly why he could not argue getting the dogs, as we run home all day when they need to go out. My spring/summer passion is my gardens, which I work on for months on end, I hate the cold winters (unless on the couch with fire going), and cleaning is not really my thing  - so I guess my winter passion is my puppies & making sure they get enough exercise inside. I do try to leave work around 2pm so my afternoons are wonderful spent with the pups. 
Laurie


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I am primarily a stay at home mom to 5 children, 3 boys, ages 14, 11 & 2½ and 2 girls, ages 9 & 4. I also watch my 2 nieces, ages 10 & 4, full time while their mom works.

My family owns a business, so I do work occasionally, but rarely... normally at tax time, when they need me to translate, or when we put out new catalogs. On occasion I work from home. (try not to though!)

My oldest son is homeschooled (along with my youngest 2), and I spend a lot of time 'teaching' him... then all his friends come over a few days to practice their Spanish.. supposedly with him, but I normally end up doing it. We have 2 that we claim as ours, because their here so much. 

My kids are my world, my oldest 2 boys play tournament soccer, so we run a lot with that... the girls have just decided they both want to play soccer too, so this season will be particularly crazy. 

Let's see, I think that's about it for me. I'm pretty much a soccer mom, jeans and all.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good thread, Missy!

I'm a SAHM with 3 kids (2 boys - 17 and 15 and 1 girl - 12). We have two cats, Gigi and Shadow, Ricky our Hav who is 8 mths. old and #2 Hav on the way at 7 1/2 mths. I was a pastel artist, painting with dry pastels, exhibiting and selling my work. Due to a busy family life and health problems, I stopped painting, but then got into a bit of computer graphic art. I've left that because sitting at the computer too long isn't good for my neck/shoulders and back. 

I've done rubberstamping and card-making and I started scrapbooking a year ago and love it!! Guess I have to be doing something creative! lol
I haven't done any s/booking since the fall because I got very busy raising our new pup, and we reorganized the garage that I was/am using as my studio - still lots to do in there, but when it's all done I'll send pics. I am on the way to recovering from back/sciatica problems that have plagued me for years so am looking forward to doing more with Ricky and the new guy. I'd love to attend obedience/agility classes!

I, too, am a soccer mom of one of our boys, Alex the oldest. He's been in regional competitive soccer since he was 10, playing since he was 6. At 17 this year, he says this might be the last season, so we'll see. We love it!! Our plan is to attend the games with our pooches which should be fun. 

I am perfectly bilingual which is pretty much necessary in this very French province, Quebec, and am married to an Italian. Our kids speak French a lot, as well as English so we're often gabbing in a mix of both languages. We have a huge family, esp. on my side, so gatherings are loud, food is plentiful and there is a lot of fun.

O.k....... now I'm just rambling........


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Marj, do you and your kids speak Italian also?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

keep em coming! I am loving reading about you all. although, I feel a little lazy after reading what you have on yoru plate- Jodi, 5 children and a business? marj, 3 kids, 2 cats, almost 2 dogs and 3 languages? Laurie, 2 boys, 3 havs and a business? Lynn, you are about to get very busy... 

I love gardening too. hate new england winters , but alas we both have good jobs here.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Here we go....I'm married (almost 28 years) and have 4 married step children. My husband didn't want any more children...we have two.  A son, 24, who STILL lives at home and a daughter (23) who graduated with honors and works in Ohio. She owns Zoey, the Havanese that we bought for her when she discovered how lonely she was 7 hours from home. (Jackie is a member of this forum) Jim and Jackie were both three sport atheletes so I can relate to you "soccer" mom's out there.  
My husband didn't want any animals when we got married....we've had 4 dogs and two cats during our marriage...and now have just two dogs. Do you see a pattern? My poor husband.... 
Anyway, I am a teacher aide right now and have been either teaching or aiding in Special Education for 26 years. My husband is a retired State Trooper. He still works a full time job to support all of the "things" he didn't want when he married me!!!!  Oh, we have 13 grandchildren as well. I love them all...
My hobbies are golf, photography, working with my church youth group, and volunteering with our local Rainbow Riders, a theraputic riding center. I'm hoping to use Izzy as a therapy dog in conjunction with the theraputic riding. She LOVES kids! I guess that's the main points!
Judy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My husband and I own a gym on Long Island. We have 2/2 legged children, both married. We have our 2 Hav babies, and 3 cats (2 Maine ***** and one all american black cat). My Mom also lives with us. 

I'm lucky - I only work part time and able to take Kodi and Shelby with me. They love getting to the gym and running around greeting everybody. Lately, I have been trying to leave them home alone at short intervals. We are up to an hour so maybe we can got out to dinner now. And my Mom is home a lot and stays with them. She really loves them, too.

I am really totally in love with these dogs and have started reading about showing and breeding. I am truly considering this sometime down the road and have already been hinting about Hav #3 (but not for a few years yet).
PS - I am a hobby orchid grower and quilt (when I can find the time)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Its funny you say that, hubby & I have been saying that once both kids are out of college & on their own, that we want to sell our business. he says "so what are we doing to do" - my response  Breed Havanese   
Not sure if he liked the idea, but he didnt say NO WAY!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I left my executive job (and do miss it sometimes) to be home with the dogs and be available to my daughter, who will be graduating from high school this year. I spend a couple hours a day helping out at her school during the year, but this is my last year doing that. I only have a few weeks left and then I'll be home (sorta) full-time. 

Even when I'm home, I don't seem to be there often. Last year, I spent 2-3 weekends a month on the road for dog shows. During the week, we do a lot of other doggy visits (socializing, training, etc.) so we seem to be on the go all the time. My dogs know that when I open the front door, they get to run straight out to the car door or to the motorhome because it means we are going for a ride somewhere!

This year, I'll be home a lot more, but next year, I plan to be on the road often again.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
I love gardening too. My favorite thing is a sunny day, planting flowers with my dog beside me  Nothing makes me happier. 
I am going to get busy in April, May for sure depends on the weather. When it is hot here everyone wants to swim 
I am enjoying this thread too, good idea. Gives us a chance to get to know each other better.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah yes, as Martha would say, "Gardening; it's a good thing!"

Last weekend was fabulous weather and I spent two whole days outdoors gardening. Now I'm a bit sore and all my green waste bins are full (and the neighbor's bins too). Gotta love being out in the fresh air with the dogs doing their run around your feet and the dirt in your fingers!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We just got an estimate for a fence this morning. OMG! $6500 for chain link! First of all I swore I would never,ever,ever get a chain link fence--- but then a funny thing happened- I woke up one day with 2 havanese and we realized that the boundary fence we have that is behind all this beautiful but hard to get behind shrubbery has holes in it big enough for a little Hav to get through. 

So in addition to my work for FRONTLINE I guess I am going to have to get busy doing some free-lance writing. Or maybe my husband, Michael can sell some more paintings. Working for the dogs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No, Jodi, I don't really speak Italian. I can understand my inlaws' Italian very well because they throw some French and English in there and so I thought I was fine to visit Italy with hubby two springs ago. I learned more from a CD-rom before we left and was all ready, but then reality sunk in and I realized that I didn't have enough knowledge to actually speak it much over there! It was very challenging and I felt like a total foreigner - well, duh, I was!   

Visiting Ralph's family for a few days made me feel totally like an outsider, although they were incredibly welcoming, joyful and loving! I was talking like a cavewoman - "me want water" - as opposed to "I'd love a glass of water, please. Thank you." LMBO Me, the very talkative Marj could only talk in very simple language, but luckily I'm great with visual aid (hands flying all over the place) and Ralph would translate when I couldn't get what they were saying. 

Missy, what kind of painting does Michael do? Ouch - that's a high price to pay for a fence! I've heard any fence can be quite costly. We're hoping to simply reinforce the wood one we have and add a bit at the back of the yard.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, I know what you mean about becoming cave man like in another country. When we went to Paris in 2000, I had studied and listened to tapes, and thought I had a few phrases down pat- certainly better than my husband- but when I got off the plane - I was just mute- I was so afraid I would butcher the language all I could think to say was "parle vous englese?" and what came out was "do you speak english?" But my un-abashed husband took out the little pocket book of terms and tried and they really appreciated it.

His paintings are very ecclectic. We are excited because he is having a show in the fall. I of course think they are wonderful- but i am biased.

I wonder if we could re-inforce the fence we have. It's really only a step or two above chicken wire.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have 2 kids, Brooklyn who is 9 1/2 and Carter who is 6 1/2. Between homework/baseball/volunteering in the classroom ect they keep me busy.
I also work 2x a week in Assisted Care homes for the elderly with Alzheimers/Dementia. They love it when I am able to bring a dog to work with me!
Last year we purchased a Coffee House which ended up being a big mistake.
It was very financially/emotionally draining. We just sold it a couple of weeks ago. 
I am struggling with some health issues right now, but hope with the stress of the Coffee House gone that I can start taking care of myself. I actually find out the beginning of April if I have to have shoulder surgery or not. That will be fun with 5 dogs! Yikes!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I am an accountant for an order of religious sisters. They are great people to work for very compasionate and caring. Now if I can only convince them to let me bring Houston to work. LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

I am now a SAHM (Thanks to another tread I know know what that is) Anthony 2 1/2 Anna 5 1/2. I also have an older son who is turning 27 yrs. in 2 weeks.  My husband owns two retail stores which I try not to work at. I have shown German Shepherds and a Lab in obedience and conformation. Sam is my first "little" dog. I have worked as a vet tech, dog groomer and I tried to run my own Pet Store with out success.  I refused to sell puppies and kittens, because of impluse buying and the puppy mill trade. I was told that is why I failed. I can happily say that no pets ended up in shelters because of me. I also love to garden and spend as much time as possible enjoying our 5 acres. We also have 2 cats , 2 parakeets, and 4 goldfish. The only thing we need to complete our home is another puppy.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rita,
I hope you get to take Houston to work with you! Houston would get exposed to more people it would be good for him. Is there some place for him to potty there?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Yikes" is right, Katie! I understand shoulder pain, and I do mean pain. Not sure what your history is, of course, but hopefully you can avoid the surgery. More often than not, it doesn't clear up the entire problem.  I will PM you with some info on The Egoscue Method in case you're interested.

Debbie wrote: *"I can happily say that no pets ended up in shelters because of me. "*
*** Good for you, girl!! I cringe when I hear people say they got their pet in a pet store!   I wish I could put up signs everywhere letting people know that these pets come from mills and/or backyard breeders that don't breed for the best interest in the dog, but for their pocketbook with no regard to their health history. GRRRRRrrrr!

*"The only thing we need to complete our home is another puppy"*

*** LOL - she's not giving up!! Way to go, Debbie!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I have read and was helped a lot by Pete Egoscue's book. I offered my copy to several Northern California Havanese people. Ha ha! Good stuff! That book was so helpful.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, same here. Problem is, I've started reading Dr. John Sarno's work on mind/body connection and how the pain in our body is repressed emotions, usually anger and anxiety. I've always believed that, yet still thought there was something 'structurally' wrong. Anyway, it's a lot of food for thought, that's for sure!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely food for thought!

I should clarify that I read his book _Pain Free_. I haven't read The _Egoscue Method_. Pain Free talks about how the body is built (general anatomy), what it was intended to do (general physiology). It talks about the causes of pain and gives very specific exercises to eliminate it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW 

Everyone has such busy lives. I certainly enjoy "Visiting and Chatting" on the forum with everyone. Nice to meet you all. 

PS; I do have a name picked out for my next pup just in case. "Delilah" since I already have a Samson. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie - that is great!! I love the name!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL @ Debbie. You go girl!

I actually know someone in Canada who has some pups available


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I am a mother to four beautiful children ages 26, 24, 21, and 12. My older three are out of the house...the 21 year old recently "moved back home" which seems to translate as we store her stuff for her.  I work a bit less than partime outside the home between a small company that manufactures high performance pipes for jetskis/snowmobiles and a welding company-helping with general office work. I keep busy with my younger son getting him to flute lessons and boy scouts. My husband has recently taken the position of store manager at the welding supply shop and he also is a mobile DJ for weddings and special occaisions. We have one dog and 6 parrots...two of which seem to be planning a family again this year. I also enjoy gardening and reading.



Havtahava said:


> Last weekend was fabulous weather and I spent two whole days outdoors gardening. Now I'm a bit sore and all my green waste bins are full (and the neighbor's bins too).


Ditto what you said! I did exactly the same thing and boy are my arms tired LOL!



missy_frederick said:


> We just got an estimate for a fence this morning. OMG! $6500 for chain link!


Missy, we just added chainlink to our property, so I feel your pain! The initial cost is awful, just try to think of the years ahead and how you WON'T be out there painting and replacing old fence boards.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Missy, if you can re-inforce along your fence, that might be a better option for now... although, I have to tell you, with the ridiculously rapidly rising cost of fencing, I would do it now. 

We fenced 2 years ago, and it has more than doubled in cost since then.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I agree, a really fun thread!
I've been a chemist for the city here for 27 years. My husband worked for a large printing company for 30 years, but 2 months ago the new Canadian owners decided to close the Lincoln plant and so he is still out of a job. We currently have two dogs, Lily, a Bichon/Schnauzer mix, and Cooper, our precious Hav. 
I love trapshooting and skeetshooting and fancy guns  I help a close friend with a shooting apparel business and travel with him to shoots as often as possible www.stormshooting.com I would never hunt or kill anything, absolutely not my style.
I also enjoy landscaping, gardening, Native American and contemporary art and cruising. I would LOVE to go on Cesars cruise to Mexico, but it's not the best timing financially.
Beverly


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone well this is day two of life with "Bella" she is a wee darlin. Although dissapointed that I couldn't get a Havanese in Spain I think this wee darlin will fill the void of having left my family friends and precious "Sasha" behind in Scotland. I think it is a shame that Havanese are not available here and once we have our new wee baby settled would like to look into maybe breeding some of our own. Will give you a profile on me later....as I am typing with one hand and cuddling with the other....I hope I am still able to be part of this "great" site ven though my "wee precious" isn't Havanese....photos to follow in near future


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I am a Sahm as well to two Havanese . - Took a while to figure that one out . Duh !
I have one son who is married and he has a two year old son and they are expecting a new baby in August . They live nearby which is nice . I get to babysit and be a Me Me .
My life has been topsy for a few years as my Mother who lived in Canada had Alzheimers and I would travel to Toronto every three months to supervise her care and manage her home as well as my home . She was in her 90's and she passed away last year so I am adjusting to that . My brother and I had to sell her home and divide her belongings . Not a fun time I can tell you .. 
My husband owns his own business but I do not work in the business . I stopped working when my son was in high school . I felt it was an important time and I needed too be available .
I am currently getting ready for a kitchen and family room remodel . Long overdue . I am looking at lots of magazines and decorating books and visiting lots of show rooms . We are making it doggie friendly as that is where they spend a lot of their time right now .. They like the backyard but they can only Rlh for so long 
We like to travel and I can relate to your language stories very well . I took French and Italian as these are two of our favorite countries . I do not speak that well - I can get by - order food and get train tickets . My comprehension is a little better if they do not speak too fast . I did not take lessons ust for conversation - it would have been nice but you need to speak it all the time - I just wanted to be able to read the signs and understand the culture a little better and also it is fun to hear them talk about how stupid we are !!
We have not been on any European trips since we got Cosmo in September and Ahnold just three weeks ago . We are in a period of adjustment . I have never had two dogs before . It makes for interesting fun evenings and stimulating dinner conversation . No more talks about business much more fun to talk about the boys as we call them !!
We have been to puppy class and we are going to do some more training so that will be fun .
I have read a lot of doggy books lately as Cosmo has been a challenging little fellow .
My husband and I like to play tennis and watch tennis . We try and stay fit through walking and pilates . he is better than I am I seem to get lost on this forum .. getting support and learning new Havanese behavior .
As to the chain link fence - bite the bullet and do it now if you can . I know it is pricey but I did it when we built our home to keep out the deer and to protect out German Shorthair and it was the best decison I ever made .When I got my Havanese. I have added some additional chain link to certain areas that I omitted before because I was afraid that they could squeeze through - it was much more than the first time but worth every penny in the peace of mind . and an added bonus since Alexander came .
I will get off my soapbox now .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Cosmos Mom, I am sorry about your mom. That must have been a very difficult period. 

We need to see some pictures of cosmos and ahhhrnold. Thanks for the encouragement on the fence. I think we have pretty much decided to do it- we want to someday when they are both perfectly trained be able to open the door and say "go do your biz" or "go play" and not have to worry about them. Jasper, however will not do his "biz" in our back yard. we're going to teach Cash to go in a certain place there before we teach him to play there. we think Jas will follow. 

We call our two "the boys" as well--- and it is our first time with two. (well, it's my first time with any) It is quite and experience. 

post some pictures!!!!!


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I am sneaking 5 mins to type this while Bella is sleeping. My husband Jim and I moved to Spain in September last year. I have taken early retirement and Jim works off shore in the North Sea as a Production Supervisor on a Production Platform. I have 4 children two I grew myself , Marie Claire & Colin and 2 stepchildren,Gordon & Kirsty,3 of them are married and Colin is touring Austrailia as I type. I have one grandson Cameron 6 months old (Mum is Kirsty) and a new baby due in August (Marie Claire).I worked as an administrator in the NHS thats our Goverment Health Association in UK for most of my working life but the last 4 yrs was in Education working as Clerical support within a Secondary School Office. I am missing the kids,family ,friends and of course my precious 14yr old Llhasa named Sasha. Marie Claire looks after her with her wee Schnaucer Tilly. Sasha is an amazing dog for her age and a right wee character but we didn't realise when we started to build the house here 2 years ago how hot it got and Sasha's vet said he couldn't guarantee she would survive a flight or be able to travel for a long journey over land because of her heart problem....so I was devastated...but selfishly still wanted to bring her...but the family talked sense into me and I left her with Marie Claire...I cried for months and still do. Went back to Scotland and although Sasha was glad to see me...she didn't seem to be missing me. She loves the company of the younger dog and I came away happier knowing she was content.....Marie Claire came to visit me in Feb and she said why didn't I get a wee friend as we have always had dogs in our family. I said no to begin with but she had planted a seed and I was off and running..did a bit of research and decided a Havanese was the answer...but as already posted couldn't get one on this continent for love or money. A couple of sites contacted me about shipping from America...but I just couldn't put a wee pet through such a long haul trip...so then we found Bella, and what a joy she has been. Only here 3 days and I feel so much better. The love cuddles and kisses she gives are just to die for.(she is curled round her daddies neck as I type this) worried how she will be when Jim goes back offshore in 2 weeks time....Sasha used to hate him leaving and would go in the huff for 24hrs when he came home...then he couldn't move for her. Anyway hope I've given you some idea of who I am,a nutty Scottish wummin who is learning Spanish with a Scottish accent....the only good thing is we Scots can say Loch and roll our Rrrrr's (LOL) which makes the language a wee bit easier to prenunciate...or so they say. Well thats me for now. Hasta Luego- (see you later)
P.S Was trying to send some pics from my digital Canon IXUS it is in jpeg but your system wouldn't let me...is it a different format in America.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's been wonderful getting to know a little more about other members here! 
"Cosmosmom" and "jaz6552", just wondering what your first names are. lol

It's so interesting to hear how you became Hav owners and lovers and about your families and jobs.


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Marj
jaz6552- my name is Anne...Bella is my new baby she is a Hybrid between a Brechonfrese & a Maltese Terrier have taken pics but can't seem to download them. Will keep trying...Have a nice day.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

With all the new members, I thought I would bump up this thread to get to know everyone.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

mm.. I'm a sales rep for Cingular Wireless..so the person you come to talk to when you need a new phone or your phone is broken or you need to add text messaging and such to your phone? That's me. Pay is good..I decided to do this for a while instead of what I received my degree in..which was Interior Design.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am a RN. I currently work 2 part time jobs--I am a school nurse and I work in a hospital. I can bring Brutus to my school job occasionally so I do that if I am working the afternoon in the hospital. Starting mid-June, I will be working 4 days/week at the hospital, but not doing the school. I have 3 two legged sons: 24,22 and 21. The oldest is on his own in NYC. The younger 2 are in college in southern CA, but the middle one will graduate in June.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

I am a Native American (Choctaw) born and raised in Oklahoma City. Now we live in Arkansas. Not many Havaneses in this part of the woods. I import silver for a living and work from home most of the time.

Tomorrow is my 30 year anniversary to my wonderful husband, Randy. I have a 26yr daughter that still lives at home. She has a 28yr boyfriend that is in Med. School living with us as well. Not exactly what I would recommend, but it is working out okay.

My mother and I own AbuelasHavanese together. *Abuela* is Grandmother in Spanish. Right now we have 3 Havanese and will be adding two new puppies in June. I must confess, we are completely addicted to Havanese. We travel together to the dog shows when we can. Most of our interest centers on our fur babies. She lives just down the street from me so our pups are together every day.

I enjoy hearing everyone's stories. This is a lovely group of folks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread earlier, so here goes. 
I am a stay at home mom with two teenagers. My son Daniel just turned 16 and my daughter Jessica will be 14 on Tuesday. I am married to a wonderful guy named Alex and it will be our 20th anniversery in July. I got my degree back in the 80's in business administration and management, but haven't had a chance to use it in the last 14 years.  My hubby is an architect and own a construction company where I try very hard not to work. lol Aside from being crazy about animals 3 dogs, 2 cats and 2 tanks of various fish, I love to travel enjoy going to theater, symphony and an occasional movie. Between my teenagers with their various projects, dogs, cats, and home in general I am one busy woman.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I somehow missed this thread too.
I am a pharmacist,but I only work parttime since I have 2 girls ages 5 & 8.Hubby is a computer tech.
We have 2 parakeets,Casey and Gizmo and soon we'll have our chocolate little boy,Duncan in about 5 hours.
Dot


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, great thread! I just found it. First, I am a 47 year old female, married to a great guy  We have a combined family of 5; a 28 year old married daughter with a 6 year old daughter; a 23 year old son who is starting grad school at VaTech in June; a 21 year old son who is an aspiring chef; a 20 year old son who is in poli-sci pre-law; and an 18 year old son who is graduating from high school this year and is going to do *something* in the arts, but hasn't decided between music, art or drama.

I work fulltime as a systems engineer at a cement plant in Michigan, my DH and I own a convenience store (gas, liquior, beer, groceries, etc) on a sports lake which he works at and takes the dog to. Skiver is a big attraction there and I think he has at least increased traffic if not sales 

*Anne*, my husband is second generation Scottish on his Dad's side. He still has cousins that visit us every other year from near Edinberg, and he has gone there once (before we were married). He wants to take me there and I can't wait. If you'll notice, Skiver is gaelic, and we are thinking about naming our next hav Seaclaid since he is a chocolate havanese 

For all you sports moms, I can relate! I was a SAHM for several years, and my boys were all in every sport they could be! 4 of those kids were my own, one boy came from my DH when we married. I've been involved with Little League, basketball, wrestling, crosscountry, track, band, bowling, and it would have been more if our small town would have offered it!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am turning 50 May 31st!! I work 3.5 days in San Francisco as an Operations Manager for a hedge fund in the financial district. Hubby works for Citigroup around the block from my office - I can actually see his office from my building/office window! Born and raised near Cincinati OH - moved to Bay Area in 1981...live about 30 miles from city in suburbia in a beautiful town called Danville. I have a 26 year old daughter who is has 1 more class to finish her masters degree who lives across the street in an in law unit of my neighbors....much better than living with us....15 almost 16 year old son who plays high school baseball....I love sports!!!! Especially baseball.....
I also work from home for a private family as their personal assistant/bookkeeper.

Have had only cats since I married hubby until Ollie...many dogs before that...but must say only one came close to being the sweetie that Ollie is. I have found a few people (4) who have havs near by! Getting together with 2 today!! Can't wait!

Olliesmom
AKA Catherine


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Catherine, love the new picture of Ollie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, I hope you three take pictures. It sounds like fun.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

"Have had only cats since I married hubby until Ollie...many dogs before that...but must say only one came close to being the sweetie that Ollie is. I have found a few people (4) who have havs near by! Getting together with 2 today!! Can't wait!

Olliesmom
AKA Catherine[/QUOTE]"

Catherine-I know at least 2 in your area. I wonder if you are meeting Spencer and McDuff?
PS-I have an Ollie also 
Sally


----------

